# Barcelona or Rome for weekend away?



## Squonk (22 Mar 2008)

Mrs. Squonk is having a 'milestone' birthday in May and I want to take her away for a weekend. I'm looking at Barcelona or Rome and we've never been to either. Is either city preferable? Thanks


----------



## Dee101 (22 Mar 2008)

I have never been to Rome - have heard good and bad reports on the city. Top of the complaints list is that its very expensive.

I have however been to Barcelona and would definitely recommend it. Brilliant city with the most beautiful and unusual architecture and theres loads to see and do. I defo want to go back some day and everyone I know that has been feels the same. Go to Barcelona, you will love it.


----------



## joer (22 Mar 2008)

It would be a toss up for me. I have been to both, two very interesting places. If in Barcelona stay close to La Ramblas.There is always something going on there. Stay close to the Termini station in Rome . Everywhere is only a short trip away.
 You will enjoy either of them. Good look.


----------



## clonboy (22 Mar 2008)

yeah been to rome but hear barcelona is great also

rome is expensive,,,


----------



## gm88 (22 Mar 2008)

Depends what ye want to do really.  We've been to both. Rome is great for sightseeing the obvious places.  Barcelona was more relaxing.  Plenty to see and do, and clothes shopping cheaper than here.


----------



## Petal (22 Mar 2008)

Personally I would find Rome more impressive and it's probably really nice and warm in May there, it gets too hot in summer. I remember when i first walked up to the Vatican and the Colloseum and it was amazing. And can't go too wrong with Italian food either!


----------



## girasole (22 Mar 2008)

Both nice, but Rome would have the edge without a doubt IMO. Hotel accommodation in Rome is expensive but everything else is very reasonable. Rome can be seen on foot easily in one weekend if you are based centrally, although you will have to get up early to avoid the LONG queues for St. Peter's Basilica, the Sistine Chapel and the Collosseum. Barcelona is a much larger city so more ground to cover. Also, most of the people I know who have been to Barcelona have fallen foul of thieves or pickpockets. I personally didn't but found hard to relax there as I was on my guard all the time.


----------



## SunshineSupe (22 Mar 2008)

We've been to both in the last couple of years, and you can't go wrong with either.  They are both stunning, in different ways.

Rome is more expensive.  However, we didn't find it more expensive than Dublin for most things.

Enjoy it whereever you go!


----------



## flattea2 (22 Mar 2008)

Been to both also. Rome better for the 'classic' sights. Vatican, collosseum etc amazing.

Have to say we found barcelona much more relaxed and more romantic. Barca has some great sights too like the sagrada familia. There is also a fab cable car over the city (get it on the docks). Public transport better in Barcelona and better value all round. 

Would personaly go back to B before R.


----------



## runner (22 Mar 2008)

First time around I'd go for Rome as well.
Repeat visits more likely to choose Barca.


----------



## Ludmilla (22 Mar 2008)

I have been to Rome twice and Barcelona once, but for quite a long stay.

For me Barcelona wins hands down. The architecture, the people, the sea, the harbour, the tapas...

It's probably my favourite city!

Rome is of course impressive too, but as others have said, it is more so for the individual sights than any overall feel.


----------



## Daisy Jones (26 Mar 2008)

I have been to both and loved both cities.  Barcelona is so beautiful and I thought had a fun atmosphere.  Rome again is beautiful and for me I preferred the food there.  Do not believe you can go wrong with either city as long as you choose your hotel carefully.
Enjoy


----------



## LBUS (26 Mar 2008)

I have been to both. I really enjoyed both but Rome would have the edge for me and i would consider going back there before Barcelona, plus the italian food was amazing over there!


----------



## Guest114 (26 Mar 2008)

To be honest, I would pick Paris if I had the choice. Rome is dirty and inefficiently run. I haven't been to Barcelona but I don't think it would have the sightseeking power of Paris. Paris is the best because it has a great train system, most people speak English and there are LOADS of things to see. Can be a bit dear to eat out though.


----------



## Perplexed (26 Mar 2008)

I've been to both twice & highly recommend either. Barcelona is more cosmopolitan with regard to shopping & modern architecture & Nou camp. If you like ancient sights Rome can't be beaten. Each piazza is nicer than the previous. Rome would be quite expensive for shopping but lots of designer shops if that's your thing.... Barcelona would be cheaper in this regard.

Really depends on what interests you most. I prefer Rome but I'm never happier than wandering around dusty old ruins, museums & art galleries. The food in Rome can be cheap if you seek out the little family restaurants .....see where the locals are dining.

You'll have a great time in either. If it's a toss up see where has the cheapest flights. If you get a bargain then you can splurge out a bit on the hotel.


----------



## BillK (27 Mar 2008)

If you have a look at [broken link removed] you will see their hotel in Rome which is 5 minutes from St Peter's.

Searching on this board will give places to eat at a reasonable price.

Self, wife and niece were in Rome in November and ahd a great time.


----------



## Guest114 (27 Mar 2008)

If you want a decent hotel in Rome, you should look no further than Hotel Alimandi Vaticano. It is the highest rated hotel on Trip Advisor and it is beautiful


----------



## joanmul (27 Mar 2008)

We got married in Rome and went back 3 times. We were in Barcelona. If I had a choice I'd go back to Rome but Barcelona was beautiful. I still would chose Rome.


----------



## LouisLaLoope (28 Mar 2008)

I've been to both and definitely prefer Rome.  

Barcelona is a beautiful city and there is lots to see and do, but I just don't like the "vibe" of the place.  It seems like quite a rough city to me and the pickpocket issue is big.  I was well warned before I went so luckily didn't encounter any hassle, but there is just something about Barcelona that makes me feel uncomfortable.  

As for Rome, it's just great.  It's a classy city with so much to see.  I agree with another poster who pointed out its size - stay in the centre and you'll walk to all the main attractions.

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest127 (8 Apr 2008)

Just back from Barcelona and there are some great sites and places to visit in it
Best points from my weekend. Ramplas ( mad but fun street), Barri Gotic and Cathedral etc. Port area, Montjuic and cable car up to castle and generally Montjuic itself. Magic fountains just up from Placa Espana. Sagrada Familia and Parc Guell. Walking and shopping on Passeig de Gracia. Weather was brilliant and we got a very nice hotel. 
What we didn't enjoy. Food was pretty poor in most restaurants. Most, if not all restaurants closed at around 4pm and re-opened at either 8.30 or 9 pm. We like eating around 7 -7.30 ( even on holiday). When they reopened the (presumably) better ones filled up 20 seconds after opening and queues formed outside some. Last Sunday evening at 10.30 pm there was a queue of around 80 outside a restaurant in Placa Reial in the old town. Even when we managed to get into ones as late as 10.30 pm the food was basic to say the least. Lunch wasn't much better and not cheap. Good places to snack however were the little cafes dotted around the site streets, perfect for a coffee, pizza, pastry etc. Certainly the food was not up to the standard we had in Fuerteventura in February, Albufeira last August or Ireland most of the time. 
Would we got back to Barcelona? Maybe. But not in a rush. Plenty of other places to see. Going to Rome in May and sincerely hope the eating out aspect is better. Certainly the quality can't be much worse.


----------



## aoc (8 Apr 2008)

Spent 5 days in Rome last June - would haev to say it was the best holiday i ever had. It is expensive, especially for breakfast, but you can buy take out and bring back to where you are staying. Def stay near termini. I loved it... drivers are a bit crazy though...... a lot to see if you are going for the weekend........ break out the walking shoes!!


----------



## Guest127 (8 Apr 2008)

Thanks Aoc. Staying in the Marcella Royal hotel. 8 mins from Termini. breakfast included. Should be fair here and state the hotel we stay in in Barcelona had a super breakfeast (included) Loads of freshly sliced fruit,including bowls of strawberrys, cold hams, cheeses, lots of different breads, any number of yogurt varities, breakfast bars. etc etc. and they served breakfast until 11.30am at the weekend, which was great. Definitly one of the better places we have had breakfast, anywhere.  (they also did a cooked breakfast which you just asked for, at no extra cost.) Would have no problem recomending the hotel ( NH Calderon near place Cataluna, very central with roof top pool )for staying in, however the dinner menu was poor and expensive and never say anybody in the restaurant in the evening, which speaks for itself.


----------

